

Ask HN: Our first startup - online gaming minus the content overload - vigiljt

My friend and I just launched the latest version of a gaming website we've been working on since we were about 15.<p>http://www.relaxist.com/<p>We would love some feedback on how to improve our site and get more users. Thanks!
======
zachallaun
Very cool. Simple and easy to use. Clean design. Going down the list now!

~~~
vigiljt
Thanks! We make a big effort on putting up only the games that we like the
best, as to avoid the firehose of sub-par games you might find on other sites.

